# chicken finger jalapeno fattie



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

took some chicken breast sliced to finger size and decided to make a nice bbq chicken finger fattie
added some jalapenos
added soime swiss cheeese
notice the bottom layer is ham slices i thought that would help slow any leaks from the mix 
and of course a nice bacon wrap covered with a little rub
gonna let it sit in the fridge all night and have a good day tomorrow

stay tuned for results


----------



## fishawn (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good, the ham "enclosure" usually works well. Good luck on the smoke!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great Rick !!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

putting her on the  smoker should be good in 2 or three hours


----------



## smokin dad (Jan 30, 2010)

sounds good  cant wait to see what it looks like when done


----------



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2010)

here it is pulled it off and let it rest for about an hour
The ham slice and swiss cheese blended very nice with th chicken, jalapeno and bbq sauces
very tasty, the mailman wouldn't leave the house he ate about half of it,  he always sniffs me out while hes running the route,  says saturday is his favorite day

Jerk wings arecoming up next


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm...........
That is a tasty looking fattie, very nicely done


----------



## miamirick (Jan 31, 2010)

fattie came out great, didnt get to the jerk wings till around midnight tooo many jacks to remember to take pics but we had a good time


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now we know why sometimes peoples mail is late...


----------



## smokin-jim (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice. I like the flavor combinations you used. In the smoker pic, are those stuffed mushrooms? Looks like it all turned out great.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 1, 2010)

hey jim,  yeah those are mushrooms, stuffed with seafood cheese, topped with a jalapeno, and capped off with bacon
one of our favorite snacks


----------



## reichl (Feb 2, 2010)

That is some great looking food.  Definately worthy of


----------

